# Update 4500 Watt Generator



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Howdy
I have done some searching about the previous post. The generator that I am interested in...
It is brand True Life 6.5 hp output, .03 gal per hour, 120/240v, 12v, 8.3A 110 lbs,...I'm not really sure what all that stuff means??? If anyone could enlighten me??? I actually phoned the distributor who's number I found on their web-site, he was very informative, told me that Value City had purchased them directly from them and that as far as he was concerned it was a GREAT deal and not to pass it up, he wasn't sure how they were letting them go so cheaply. Any other comments before I go ot buy???
Thanks for everyones input...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

6.5 HP is going to have a really hard time with 4500 watts. Make sure you can bring it back after you test run it, if it is louder then you want.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Howdy
> I have done some searching about the previous post. The generator that I am interested in...
> It is brand True Life 6.5 hp output, .03 gal per hour, 120/240v, 12v, 8.3A 110 lbs,...I'm not really sure what all that stuff means??? If anyone could enlighten me??? I actually phoned the distributor who's number I found on their web-site, he was very informative, told me that Value City had purchased them directly from them and that as far as he was concerned it was a GREAT deal and not to pass it up, he wasn't sure how they were letting them go so cheaply. Any other comments before I go ot buy???
> Thanks for everyones input...


You're gonna have to SHOUT IF YOU WANT TO BE HEARD. AND YOUR NEIGHBORS ARE GONNA HATE YOU!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> 6.5 HP is going to have a really hard time with 4500 watts. Make sure you can bring it back after you test run it, if it is louder then you want.


I agree, you can get 743 watts per HP at 100% efficiency. So a 6.5 hp motor could put out 4849 watts if it were 100% efficient. So at 70% you could make 3394 watts and that would be a surprised if it was that efficient. I would bet it is less than 70%. Be careful a regular generator can wipe out your sensitive electronic equipment like computers, TV's, stereos even your Trailer converter.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Howdy
> I have done some searching about the previous post. The generator that I am interested in...
> It is brand True Life 6.5 hp output, .03 gal per hour, 120/240v, 12v, 8.3A 110 lbs,...I'm not really sure what all that stuff means??? If anyone could enlighten me??? I actually phoned the distributor who's number I found on their web-site, he was very informative, told me that Value City had purchased them directly from them and that as far as he was concerned it was a GREAT deal and not to pass it up, he wasn't sure how they were letting them go so cheaply. Any other comments before I go ot buy???
> Thanks for everyones input...


You're gonna have to SHOUT IF YOU WANT TO BE HEARD. AND YOUR NEIGHBORS ARE GONNA HATE YOU!!!
[/quote]
What makes this one louder than others?? Are generators the same? I am new to this subject.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Go and listen to Yamaha, Honda, and Kipor models that are similarily sized to the unit you are looking at and then listen to the one you are thinking of buying. You won't ask the same question again. Also, as previously mentioned, more expensive generators will not harm sensitive electronics and they are noticeably quieter.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

kywoman said:


> What makes this one louder than others?? Are generators the same? I am new to this subject.


The True Life is a contractor type generator - exposed engine, very basic "open" generator. Contractors don't care about noise - heck, they're using the gen to run a table saw. The Honda (and I am not a shill for Honda) and other "quiet technology" generators are enclosed, have sound-proofing in the cabinet and are muffled very well. I've used my gen in state parks and no one has ever complained about the noise. I always walk away from my site to listen and make sure I'm not invasive with noise from my gen, and I can barely hear it in the next site - my gen is quieter than the radio the guy has playing. On the other hand, I've heard people cheer from great distances when a fellow camper turned off his contractor's generator.

The Honda (and others) also uses inverter technology, which makes it safe to use with sensitive electronic equipment - and the electronics in new RVs are sensitive. Even the fridge has a circuit board in it, as do the AC and the furnace. I've heard of these boards being fried by a generator.

The downside to the Honda et al, is that they are more expensive than generators like the one you are looking at. It's my understanding that the Kipor is about the least expensive. I love my Honda and it has enhanced my camping experience tremendously. We winter camp all the time, dry camp for weeks at a time, and make many weekend dry-camping trips throughout the year. It really has made my life so much easier. I'm afraid I could never give up the gen now and I don't see how I went so long without one. This has been my second summer with the gen and this will be my second winter with it. And I never worry about being obnoxious with noise. As I said, my gen is quieter than the radios I usually hear in the campgrounds.

Scott


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW
Thanks sooo much for the insight. I knew nothing about this subject, thats why I asked the forum.
Your knowledge makes it very clear that I should shop elsewhere for my generator. You really explained the unknown. Thanks again. Your information was exactly what I was looking for.
Stephanie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It may be loud, but you gotta love that '.03 gal per hour' specification!
Now THAT'S efficient!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It may be loud, but you gotta love that '.03 gal per hour' specification!
> Now THAT'S efficient!
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to ask if that spec is for idle or under load?

Thor


----------

